# ServiceCEO / Service CEO?



## Hamburgjl (Nov 21, 2007)

Is anyone using this software? I havnt found any threads about it here.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## PMI (Oct 19, 2007)

*Good product, just possible old technology*

I have seen these guys over the years at the Builder's Trade Show and a few other places. Software was perfect when Windows was just coming to market. We passed by their booth in early 2007 to ask about their plans for making it more Internet friendly. They indicated that most of their attention was making it compatible to Vista (which is what the guys at Sage were also) saying. The young kid also said "Our research has indicated that most contractors are not ready for the Internet (same from the Sage booth). Not sure if these guys just find a common phrase to say, or do not see a forum such as this evolving. I recall it being a decent product so long as you have a full time person to run it in an office without going on the road. I would first find out if anything changed with the Vista issue since my instinct tells me things may have slowed down as the market slowed, but I would assume they still had to tackle the topic or you may be restricted on certain computers. Phil


----------



## Hamburgjl (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes, that was my impression after doing a demo with them, the product looks fantastic from the point of view of controlling a service business, with the exception that they dont seem to emphasize using the web from the field. I think you are correct that it would require office staff to utilize it and then wheres the increased efficiency in that? Its frustrating when you can see the potential in the company being connected to client database, invoicing, accounts etc. it could make everything flow better, but apparently the developers dont think we are savvy enough. Some company will kick ass when they get on board.
I am looking at a product called prolinQ which is web based and would be used by our field guys to create weekly payroll entry for quickbooks and project tracking reports. They say they will customize for us to automate some written project tracking reports that the guys prepare manually now, using weekly payroll info to compare estimated to actuaal hours spent, which is our biggest challenge on projects of more than a couple weeks- to know where we stand.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Jul 2, 2009)

ServiceCEO is definitely geared more to a company that has administrative staff doing paperwork, answering phones and managing/dispatching multiple employees out in the field. It also has mobile capabilities for the field workers to retrieve and update their WO's in the field for any web enabled PDA or Cell Phone. There are also two partnerships with Xora and Motivity, two very popular mobile service software providers, that are in the final stages of integrating their app's with ServiceCEO.

Insight Direct whom makes ServiceCEO has a web based program call VaZing available for those that do want to have an application hosted on the internet for them. VaZing is slightly different in the fact that pretty much everything can be turned on or off, allowing each company to decide how many features they want to turn on and use.

I suggest evaluating software for any service business, whether installed locally or hosted on the internet as a great way to improve a business and one's personal life. I have seen this literally at thousands of companies over the last 10+ years here at Insight Direct.


----------



## RSFLRS (Feb 17, 2010)

We use Service CEO and love it..


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

PMI said:


> I have seen these guys over the years at the Builder's Trade Show and a few other places. Software was perfect when Windows was just coming to market. We passed by their booth in early 2007 to ask about their plans for making it more Internet friendly. They indicated that most of their attention was making it compatible to Vista (which is what the guys at Sage were also) saying. The young kid also said "Our research has indicated that most contractors are not ready for the Internet (same from the Sage booth). Not sure if these guys just find a common phrase to say, or do not see a forum such as this evolving. I recall it being a decent product so long as you have a full time person to run it in an office without going on the road. I would first find out if anything changed with the Vista issue since my instinct tells me things may have slowed down as the market slowed, but I would assume they still had to tackle the topic or you may be restricted on certain computers. Phil


Does it provide in real benefits? Or is it just a money drain?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

PMI said:


> I have seen these guys over the years at the Builder's Trade Show and a few other places. Software was perfect when Windows was just coming to market. We passed by their booth in early 2007 to ask about their plans for making it more Internet friendly. They indicated that most of their attention was making it compatible to Vista (which is what the guys at Sage were also) saying. The young kid also said "Our research has indicated that most contractors are not ready for the Internet (same from the Sage booth). Not sure if these guys just find a common phrase to say, or do not see a forum such as this evolving. I recall it being a decent product so long as you have a full time person to run it in an office without going on the road. I would first find out if anything changed with the Vista issue since my instinct tells me things may have slowed down as the market slowed, but I would assume they still had to tackle the topic or you may be restricted on certain computers. Phil





cabinetsnj said:


> Does it provide in real benefits? Or is it just a money drain?


12-22-2007 :whistling


----------



## Chris Chapman (Jul 2, 2009)

*ServiceCEO Update*

Looks like an old post got dug up here and I figured it would be good to give an update since much has occurred since 2007:thumbup:

ServiceCEO has a completely web-based application that is being received very well from service business and contractors, both those with just one or two crews, to organizations with over 100 locations nationwide. Many of our customers are experiencing far higher close rates equipping their sales people with tablets/iPads and building and sending estimates and proposals right from the job sites themselves. 

If you would like a free demo please visit www.serviceceo.com


----------

